#  Schulmedizin >   hcg-wert >

## katja77

Hallo! 
Meine letzte Regel war am 24.3.15
Eisprung müsste laut eisprungberechner der 9.oder 10.4. gewesen sein! SS-TEST war positoiv!
Hcg lag am 5.5. bei 690 und am 6.5.bei 825.
An beiden tagen war beim US noch nix zu sehen.
Jetzt meine frage: ist der Wert für 6.ssw nicht zu niedrig bzw könnte eine eileiter-ss vorliegen odr kann der Eisprung sich verzögert haben?
Nächster Termin ist am 12.5.
Lg

----------

